# Meranti strong enough for glass cabinet?



## Jamie 08 (Mar 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had enough experience to know if meranti would be suitable for a display cabinet I am to make. The cabinet is required to be as much glass and little wood as practically possible in order to maximise the view of the contents. Given this, and the fact that it is to be 78" tall by 40" wide and 14" deep, the timber frame will need to be very strong and stable to hold the weight of the glass (and withstand the installation!)

I think beech is too susceptible to movement (ie. shrinkage in a centrally heated house) and oak too expensive at around £100. I can get meranti for about £60. I gather it is very stable, but is it strong enough? Or maybe ash would be a better prospect?

The finished article needs to be dark in colour so, if I used a lighter timber I would just stain it. I know ash stains very well, but the meranti would suit as it comes.

Any advice / thoughts would be most welcome.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Meranti would be a suitable specie. It's about equal in strength to Oak. Other common specie suitables would be Mahogany, White Oak, Maple, and Birch. Your location will be the determining factor of price and availability.


----------



## Jamie 08 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for that, Cabinetmaker. You're right about location and availability - decent hardwoods are difficult to come by around here - I can't even get beech anymore and this used to be the most commonly available hardwood. Ash is still in plentiful supply, but I'm not sure it would be suitable for this job - I don't think you use this so much in the US? I get the impression that timber (lumber?) is a cheap commodity on your side of the water. 34 feet of 7 X 1 oak for this job would be $200. About $120 for the same quantity of meranti.


----------

